# Famous quote



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Groucho Marx sent the following telegram to a Hollywood club he had joined: "Please accept my resignation. I don't want to belong to any club that will accept me as a member." Classic pure classic however I have been a member of TTOC for nearly 3 years now, that must be some kind of record for me :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

les said:


> Groucho Marx sent the following telegram to a Hollywood club he had joined: "Please accept my resignation. I don't want to belong to any club that will accept me as a member." Classic pure classic however I have been a member of TTOC for nearly 3 years now, that must be some kind of record for me :roll:


I agree Les, unsure how you havent been banned yet  :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Groucho Marx sent the following telegram to a Hollywood club he had joined: "Please accept my resignation. I don't want to belong to any club that will accept me as a member." Classic pure classic however I have been a member of TTOC for nearly 3 years now, that must be some kind of record for me :roll:
> ...


Hasnt been for the want of trying Paul that's for sure. :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I thought he was banned :lol: :wink:

There was the other supposed Groucho Marx quote I remember:

In the Fifties, when he was host of the TV quiz show You Bet Your Life, a contestant proudly announced she was the mother of 10 children. As the applause faded, a clearly unimpressed Groucho asked if that weren't rather excessive. "Well, I love my children and I love my husband," beamed the contestant. "Sure," replied Groucho, "I love my cigar, but I take it out occasionally."


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> I thought he was banned :lol: :wink:
> 
> There was the other supposed Groucho Marx quote I remember:
> 
> In the Fifties, when he was host of the TV quiz show You Bet Your Life, a contestant proudly announced she was the mother of 10 children. As the applause faded, a clearly unimpressed Groucho asked if that weren't rather excessive. "Well, I love my children and I love my husband," beamed the contestant. "Sure," replied Groucho, "I love my cigar, but I take it out occasionally."


 I am John but I have the key to the back door :wink: What do you mean "There was the other supposed Groucho Marx quote" There are so many of them :?


----------

